# Smart breeders = Smart Poodles :)



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

My first two Standard Poodles were backyard bargains (yes, I was foolish and just went along with what I remembered from my childhood, just find the breed you want nearby and go with it). Both boys turned out to be fine, Kuma was a barker and more high-strung but not bad, and Frodo was the sweetest and most obedient boy you could ask for, though physically had plenty of conformation faults in appearance, both were great around the farm!

We lost Kuma in 2020 and Frodo early 2021, each to a different type of cancer and each at age 9, and I decided our next Spoo would be carefully researched, from a breeder who does full health testing and breeds conscientiously. I spent time calculating COIs and searching OFA records. My main concern was health, period.

So, the intelligence factor took me by surprise (duh!) My boy Ori is almost 5 months old, and from the first day, I’ve been floored by how smart he is! So trainable, picks up new commands/skills almost immediately, and definitely has the spoo thing where he seems to know what I’m thinking and is really tuned in to me at all times. We really loved our old bargain spoos and they had no major behavioral issues, they were reasonably intelligent and fit perfectly into our lives, but Ori completely blows them away in the intelligence department.  I tell my husband, “Now I understand, THIS is why we researched and paid for good breeding!”

I think Jacknic Kennels is on this forum, Ori’s sire is Jacknic’s Partly Cloudy, dam from Highview Standard Poodles. I don’t know much about breeding, but Jacknic and Highview must be doing something right!

The only thing scary about having such a smart pup is, now I have a much greater responsibility to “up” my training game, make sure my training lives up to his intelligence, lol. We’re already doing puppy obedience classes, and can’t wait to see what Ori can do, if I can learn what I need to learn!

So, a big thank you to all the smart breeders out there producing smart poodles!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

OriBoy said:


> My first two Standard Poodles were backyard bargains (yes, I was foolish and just went along with what I remembered from my childhood, just find the breed you want nearby and go with it). Both boys turned out to be fine, Kuma was a barker and more high-strung but not bad, and Frodo was the sweetest and most obedient boy you could ask for, though physically had plenty of conformation faults in appearance, both were great around the farm!
> 
> We lost Kuma in 2020 and Frodo early 2021, each to a different type of cancer and each at age 9, and I decided our next Spoo would be carefully researched, from a breeder who does full health testing and breeds conscientiously. I spent time calculating COIs and searching OFA records. My main concern was health, period.
> 
> ...


Congrats on having such a smart SPOO! I’m always amazed by how quickly my mini catches on to what I want, and what he wants 😁


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aren’t they amazing?!

I look forward to hearing more about Ori. Maybe seeing some pictures, too? Hint hint.


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Aren’t they amazing?!
> 
> I look forward to hearing more about Ori. Maybe seeing some pictures, too? Hint hint.


Yes! I will post with some photos soon, since I have the typical “what color do you think he will eventually be?” question that so many brown puppy owners have!


----------



## OriBoy (Sep 12, 2021)

Apricot mini momma said:


> Congrats on having such a smart SPOO! I’m always amazed by how quickly my mini catches on to what I want, and what he wants 😁


“And what he wants”, LOL exactly!


----------

